# Countryfile dogs



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what dogs Adam has running about his farm on Countryfile? My family and I keep debating over it every Sunday when we sit watching our dinner, but no definate opinions so far! 

So far we've guessed one might be a fawn Spinone and the other a Pointer? Perhaps? Any ideas?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

They are both Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla's, although one has a smooth coat. I know they are both wirehairs as Adam himself said that on the 'dogs and horses' special a few weeks ago.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought 1 was a Viszla and the other a Wirehaired Viszla but am no expert.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Leanne77 said:


> They are both Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla's, although one has a smooth coat. I know they are both wirehairs as Adam himself said that on the 'dogs and horses' special a few weeks ago.


Yes that's what I thought. I love them, it makes me laugh when he's talking seriously and those two are zooming about in the background


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Leanne77 said:


> They are both Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla's, although one has a smooth coat. I know they are both wirehairs as Adam himself said that on the 'dogs and horses' special a few weeks ago.


Aha! I did see the dogs and horses episode but must have missed that particular line. Thank you!


----------



## MirandaA1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Aren't there one or two collies as well? I'm sure I've seen at least one working there.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

MirandaA1 said:


> Aren't there one or two collies as well? I'm sure I've seen at least one working there.


I think he has kelpies or kelpie crosses?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> They are both Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla's, although one has a smooth coat. I know they are both wirehairs as Adam himself said that on the 'dogs and horses' special a few weeks ago.


Typically I missed that episode 

Just out of curiousity is the smooth coat a throwback genetically? Or were the smooth coat HV bred from these smooth coated HWV to create the other version? Does anyone know?

Sorry I am not sure I am making sense! I have only met the smooth coated variety so just assumed he had 1 of each


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

BlueBeagle said:


> Typically I missed that episode
> 
> Just out of curiousity is the smooth coat a throwback genetically? Or were the smooth coat HV bred from these smooth coated HWV to create the other version? Does anyone know?
> 
> Sorry I am not sure I am making sense! I have only met the smooth coated variety so just assumed he had 1 of each


Coats amongst Wire Vizslas vary greatly from no coat to long and hairy, soft, wirey. Coats can vary greatly within the same litter. It is a relatively newish breed (Developed in the 1930's I think).

The Wire Vizsla gets it's wire coat from the German Wirehaired Pointer. It was a cross between a Smooth Vizsla and a German Wire that was the start of the breed.

Of my 3 boys One has a longer loose wire coat that really needs hand stripping whereas the others have much shorter dense harsh wire coats that need no upkeep at all.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah thanks for that and the photos of your gorgeous dogs! They do have very different coats don't they? I love the one with the longer coat, he looks very aristocratic.

Next time I watch Countryfile I will definitely watch Adam's dogs, although they move around a lot and very quickly


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Am I correct in saying that the shorter, harsher coat is the correct type? I know somebody who has 2 HWV's and their coats are very light in colour and they are quite woolly, I know woolliness in the GWP isnt correct.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> Am I correct in saying that the shorter, harsher coat is the correct type? I know somebody who has 2 HWV's and their coats are very light in colour and they are quite woolly, I know woolliness in the GWP isnt correct.


Yes you are correct.

The correct type of coat should be a harsh Wire Coat that is close fitting with an undercoat. It gives the dogs good weather protection. 
Dogs with longer Wire Coats can be hand stripped and the coat improved.

However there are still a great many coat variations in the HWV, including woolly, long and soft/silky or smooth coats none of which are correct. Colour should be from Golden Sand to Russett.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I walked with this little pupster last weekend, a Gonegos dog


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Leanne77 said:


> I walked with this little pupster last weekend, a Gonegos dog


Aaaahhh. She looks a nice pup. Lucky you, thanks for posting


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Redice said:


> Coats amongst Wire Vizslas vary greatly from no coat to long and hairy, soft, wirey. Coats can vary greatly within the same litter. It is a relatively newish breed (Developed in the 1930's I think).
> 
> The Wire Vizsla gets it's wire coat from the German Wirehaired Pointer. It was a cross between a Smooth Vizsla and a German Wire that was the start of the breed.
> 
> Of my 3 boys One has a longer loose wire coat that really needs hand stripping whereas the others have much shorter dense harsh wire coats that need no upkeep at all.


Your dogs are gorgeous - especially the long haired :001_wub:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I love HWV's. I know someone with a Gonego's HWV; good working dog! 

The coat types are such a minefield, aren't they? both my Bo's parents are of the heavier coated variety (like Bo) and yet some of her siblings have the more standard, much shorter coats. One of her sisters is very Weim like with no beard or anything. I find it fascinating though!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

Gertrude said:


> Your dogs are gorgeous - especially the long haired :001_wub:


Thank you. That is kind of you to say so. I think they are but then I am biased!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I love HWV's. I know someone with a Gonego's HWV; good working dog!
> 
> The coat types are such a minefield, aren't they? both my Bo's parents are of the heavier coated variety (like Bo) and yet some of her siblings have the more standard, much shorter coats. One of her sisters is very Weim like with no beard or anything. I find it fascinating though!


Yes, the variation in coats is amazing, specially when they can vary so much within the same litter and when choosing a Pup you can never be really sure exactly what coat they may end up with. I too find it fascinating, I love them all.

HWV do generally make good working dogs. They seem to have lots of natural ability. I am doing Gundog Training for the first time with my latest pup and he is a real natural which makes him so easy to train.


----------

